# Fender Super 60 Help



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

What am I going to do with this amp? The pots are beat, where can I get replacement pots, in this model, they are soldered upside down to a pcb. Bad idea. Has anyone swapped them out for regular pots?

The chassis was damaged, looks like someone went at it with a screw driver. I cannot find a replacement chassis on the web, does anyone know how I can get this replaced? It was probably a mistake to buy this amp, but now I am stuck with fixing it or taking a big loss.

Thanks, appreciate any advice.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

In another forum we had a pretty good debate over this kind of build quality. The posts were about down the middle when it came to PCB vs. hand-wiring. One thing EVERYONE agreed upon, was that pots mounted to PCB was a lousy cheapo way to do things. I'm not familiar with the Super 60, but I know it's from a period where Fender amps were not that well regarded. Finding after-market parts like a replacement chassis, may be difficult to impossible. However, finding stuff like that is what Ebay is good for IMO. Also consider whether the chassis could be salvaged or mended. If you have soldering and basic electrical skills you could handwire those pots. Or perhaps contact this site:

http://www.torresengineering.com/fesu60kiandm.html

Shawn.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, about what I thought. I can buy regular pots and hand wire, no problem there. I replaced the input jacks with switchcraft jacks. The originals were cheap plastic. I have a schematic, so should be able to trace it back.

When the Canadian dollar was high, I contacted Torres Engineering about their Super 60 rebuild, they never returned my email (twice), missed my opportunity. If I could replace the chassis, the thing would look good enough to sell. On the other hand, despite the cheap construction, it sounds ok with a distortion pedal in the effects loop.

john


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This guy says he'll except e-mails regarding other chassis designs. you never know. :wave:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amp-Chassis-Fit...ItemQQimsxZ20090201?IMSfp=TL090201115007r2908


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

It is very unlikely that you can fit normal pots in this amp.PC mount pots are readily available however.I change them on a regular basis with no problems.
A chassis would be near impossible to find unless you find a junked super 60 somewhere.
Quote:"it sounds ok with a distortion pedal in the effects loop."

Effects loops are not designed for stomp box distortion pedals.They work best with time delay units like delay and reverb.Always put a distortion stompbox in front of the amp.
I rather like the tone of a Super 60 even though it was a cheaper unit that Fender put out.


www.claramps.com


----------



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll stop looking for a chassis, think I can hammer it flat, carefully.

Thanks for the pot tip, I will search around.


----------

